# Irrigation valve for pool fill?



## Stew920 (5 mo ago)

Hello Everyone. I appreciate any feedback.

Currently I have an additional water meter for the irrigation system and the swimming pool fill. The valve to turn on the pool fill has a metal pole that sticks out of the ground and you turn it on as needed to fill the swimming pool. Well last night I went to put some water in the pool and the handle to the valve broke off.

My question is, can I replace the current valve with a irrigation valve and run wire to my controller. This would give me smart abilities to be able to turn the valve on and off with my phone via the smart irrigation controller.

Is this a bad idea, does anyone have any experience with this, thoughts?

Thank you for your time. I can add pictures later when I get back home.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont see why not.


----------

